# Java Logo Lizenz?



## Gustl_Java (27. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Java Logo auf meiner Homepage eingebaut, 
J. Häfner - Java Lektionen .

Nun habe ich mich gefragt ob ich diese Bild einfach verwenden darf, oder ob dies unter Urheberrechtsschutz steht?

Da ich kein passendes Unterforum gefunden habe, habe ich hier im allgemeinen gepostet.

Gruß


----------



## Sempah (27. Apr 2010)

Habe das hier auf die Schnelle gefunden: Sun - Sun Trademark and Logo Usage Requirements



> You may only use Sun logos by permission. To find out more about Sun's logo programs and to apply for a license, visit http://logos.sun.com.


----------



## Gustl_Java (27. Apr 2010)

hallo, danke.

Und wo kann ich die Lizenz beantragen?
Der Link http://logos.sun.com/ funktioniert leider nicht.


----------

